# Apr 30amp 3.2v Cell



## baksteen8168 (24/6/14)

Hi guys. Just wanted to know if the above mentioned battery will be fine for the eVic supreme? I have a pdf spec sheet for the battery, but not sure how to upload it?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/6/14)

Best image I can do for now. Screenshot of specs on my phone.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Hein510 (24/6/14)

as far as I know you need a 3.7V bat and at 3.2V the Evic will think the battery is flat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/6/14)

Hein510 said:


> as far as I know you need a 3.7V bat and at 3.2V the Evic will think the battery is flat.


Ah, okay. Thanks @Hein510

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------

